# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Depressiviteit praat je jezelf aan.

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo allemaal, ik ben bezig met een presentatie over depressiviteit en ik heb als stelling genomen: "Depressiviteit praat je jezelf aan!" Wat vinden jullie?????

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo allemaal, ik ben bezig met een presentatie over depressiviteit en ik heb als stelling genomen: "Depressiviteit praat je jezelf aan!" Wat vinden jullie?????


Hej dolfijnjorien ....
Als je " depressiviteit " jezelf zou willen / kunnen aanpraten , vond je in heel de wereld géén " depressieve mensen " meer !!!!!

Enkele overmoedigen niet te na gesproken ..doch deze zouden binnen de kortste keren wel ondervinden , dat dit niet hun beste idee was !! 

Vergeet nooit ..( zeker niet in jouw presentatie ! ) er de nadruk op te leggen , dat depressie 'n ziekte is !! 
Zoals met alle andere ziektes ..heb je ook hierin .. gradaties..verschillende oorzaken ..behandelingsmethoden ..genezingsprocessen ....

Belangrijk hierbij is ook nog , dat je met 'n depressie moeilijk naar buiten kan !! ..het merendeel van jouw medeburgers weet zich niet te houden ..en gaat je bijgevolg zoveel mogelijk uit de weg ......

Zoek eerst eens in jouw vriendenkring ..familie..kennissen..kollega's enz..
of er depri..mensen zijn ...praat er mee ..en beslis daarna zelf , of je jouw " stelling " nog kan verdedigen tijdens de presentatie !! 
Succes ermee .. :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

heyy dank je wel,, ja ik zoek alleen nog voor en tegen argumenten verder heb ik in mijn presentatie ookuitgebreid hoe kom je er aan. Maar er is ook een factor mensen die depressief zijn doordat ze het zichzelf aanpraten helaas..... Maar ik was benieuwd wat anderen als argumenten hiervan vonden... Ik zal als ik mijn presentatie af heb het hier ok wel plaatsen op MC.. :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dolfijnjorien,

Ik vind het een beetje een ongelukkige woordkeuze.
Depressie is een ziekte.  :Frown:  Als je erin zit is het heel naar, je denkt zelf namelijk dat het nooit meer over gaat.  :EEK!:  Ik kan mij niet voorstellen dat je hiervoor zou kiezen, laat staan dat je het jezelf aanpraat. Ik kan mij dat niet voorstellen, als je eenmaal écht depressief bent geweest dan weet je waar ik het over heb.  :Confused: 
Succes met je presentatie, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

een depressie overkomt je............
het is zo erg dat je jezelf dit nooit aan zou doen!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi allemaal, 

Ik heb een beetje de intdruk dat jullie het anders opvatten dan ik bedoel, vooral na de reactie van Jolanda. Kijk ik maak een stelling voor op school zodat we daar goed over kunnen discuseren. De reden dat ik deze stelling heb genomen is als volgt:
Bij ons in de klas zit een medestudent die zegt dat ze depressief is, ze heeft geen zin in school, maakt geen opdrachten, komt niet meer op school en op stage etc. Maar vervolgens gaat ze wel naar amsterdam toe om gezellig te shoppen, en gaat de door de weeks vaak shoppen en in het weekend gaat ze op stap. Ik wil heus wel geloven dat ze misschien depressief is, maar ik heb hier wel mijn twijfels aan. Mede omdat ik zelf weet wat het is, en uit allerlei informatie die ik ondertussen gelezen en gezocht heb dat je dan ook geen zin in winkelen en uitgaan heeft. Dus vandaar dat ik ook deze stelling gekozen heb. Het is NIET de bedoeling dat ik hiermee iemand aanval, alleen ik was gewoon benieuwd naar de reactie's en door deze reacties, heb ik ook een argument dat mensen het erniet mee eens zijn. Want ik moet voor en tegen argumenten hebben vandaar! Zelf ben ik het ook niet eens met de stelling, maar dat vertel ik in mijn mening tijdens de presentatie! 

Nou ik hoop dat ik nu het een en ander duidelijk heb gemaakt en nogmaals ik wil NIEMAND aanvallen! 

Groetjes, 
Jorien

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Dolfijnjorien,

Ja ik was best wel fel, dat geef ik toe. Maar als je een stelling plaatst kun je dat natuurlijk ook verwachten.  :Frown:  De reden ligt voor de hand, ik ben zelf heel depressief geweest, en toen ik het las gingen mij de haren in de nek overeind staan. Vandaar mijn reactie. 
Nu ik je toelichting lees snap ik waarom je de stelling zo geformuleerd hebt. 
Evengoed heb ik niet gereageerd om het af te keuren, maar gewoon om mijn visie te geven. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> hoi allemaal, 
> 
> Ik heb een beetje de intdruk dat jullie het anders opvatten dan ik bedoel, vooral na de reactie van Jolanda. Kijk ik maak een stelling voor op school zodat we daar goed over kunnen discuseren. De reden dat ik deze stelling heb genomen is als volgt:
> Bij ons in de klas zit een medestudent die zegt dat ze depressief is, ze heeft geen zin in school, maakt geen opdrachten, komt niet meer op school en op stage etc. Maar vervolgens gaat ze wel naar amsterdam toe om gezellig te shoppen, en gaat de door de weeks vaak shoppen en in het weekend gaat ze op stap. Ik wil heus wel geloven dat ze misschien depressief is, maar ik heb hier wel mijn twijfels aan. Mede omdat ik zelf weet wat het is, en uit allerlei informatie die ik ondertussen gelezen en gezocht heb dat je dan ook geen zin in winkelen en uitgaan heeft. Dus vandaar dat ik ook deze stelling gekozen heb. Het is NIET de bedoeling dat ik hiermee iemand aanval, alleen ik was gewoon benieuwd naar de reactie's en door deze reacties, heb ik ook een argument dat mensen het erniet mee eens zijn. Want ik moet voor en tegen argumenten hebben vandaar! Zelf ben ik het ook niet eens met de stelling, maar dat vertel ik in mijn mening tijdens de presentatie! 
> 
> Nou ik hoop dat ik nu het een en ander duidelijk heb gemaakt en nogmaals ik wil NIEMAND aanvallen! 
> 
> Groetjes, 
> Jorien


*Hej Jorien ...
" je oogst wat je zaait !! " ..*

----------


## yoyootje

Depressie is iets wat je je in de eerste instantie misschien aan kan praten in combinatie met aanleg hiervoor... Ikzelf ben jarenlang depressief geweest, en heb dit als en hele strijd ervaren. Wat ik me wel steeds voor ogen moest houden was dat ik verder moest gaan met mijn leven, en zodra ik dat niet zou doen, ging ik bij de pakken neerzitten. Ik denk dat dat een manier is om jezelf de depressie aan te praten, of juist jezelf een schop onder de kont te geven om door te kunnen gaan.

Dat maakt natuurlijk wel dat het nog niet voor iedereen zo geldt. Ieder mens is uniek en reageert er op zijn of haar eigen manier op.
Ik denk ook dat het per situatie verschillend is, ook omdat je vaak niet zomaar depressief wordt. Vaak heeft het een aanleiding. Op die momenten praat je het jezelf denk ik niet zomaar aan, maar kan je er wel in blijven hangen.

Ik vind het een lastige stelling, het geeft in elk geval een hoop stof tot nadenken  :Wink:  Succes ermee in elk geval!

----------


## anMa

Niet alle gevallen van depressiviteit zijn hetzelfde
Zoveel factoren spelen hier een rol
Wat je allemaal overkomen is in het verleden
Wat je toekomstperspectief is
Leeftijd en dan ook nog wat er zich in je hersenen afspeelt
Tekort aan bepaalde stofjes, waar gelukkig medicijnen voor zijn
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Depressiviteit is totaal geen ziekte, het overkomt je gewoon en dan moet je er wel veel zelf aan doen om er uit te komen. Dit jaar is dit mij ook overkomen en het is een harde les, het gaat mij steeds beter af.
Heb dit jaar hoogtepunten gehad, echter ook dieptepunten. 

Dieptepunten worden veroorzaakt door je omgeving én jezelf. Niet voor jezelf op kunnen komen is al één van de oorzaken van depressiviteit, alles op je af laten komen en het er met anderen niet over wilt hebben of kan. Kleine problemen lijken groter te worden, terwijl het zo simpel af en toe kan zijn.

Hoogtepunten zijn ook soms oorzaken, dingen die je altijd hebt willen doen en het ook daadwerkelijk gaat uitvoeren. Een mooie tijdelijke belevenis, een droom dat even werkelijkheid wordt. Maar voor heel even is dit mooi en prachtig en dan geraak je weer in je eigen maatschappij terug, heimwee hebben naar dat ene mooie gevoel. 

Er zijn verschillende maten van depressiviteit, een bijkomstigheid van ziekte(s), verdriet, stress, etc.... wat soms leidt tot zelfmoordgevoelens en daden.

Zelf heb ik het keihard opgelost; Ben vijf maanden uit de roulatie geweest, drie onstekingen gehad ( twee keer wondroos en evenwichtsorgaanontsteking ), druk en stress veroorzaakt door de werkgever. 
Toen was ik het zat om huilbuien te krijgen, keek wat vaker in de spiegel. Elke dag een stukje dichterbij, zodat de achtergrond om mij heen verdween. 

Ben gaan praten met miijn bazen, met mijn collega's en het heeft geholpen. Een keer praten vanuit je eigen balang, en een keer eens niet andersom. Bang voor kritiek was ik niet meer.

Het balans vinden tussen hoogte en dieptepunten is in deze tijd moeilijker aan het worden omdat steeds minder rechtstreeks oog in oog gecommuniceerd wordt. Raakt het balans verstoord, dan ligt depressiviteit om de hoek te loeren. 

Het overkomt je of niet, het eruit komen hangt af van je vrienden en dierbaren om je heen. Dtap niet meteen op een instelling af of zo, daar wordt je ook niet altijd beter van.

Grtz;

----------


## wildeloo

Hallo Jorien

Je hebt een bijzondere stelling gekozen. Iemand die dit durft te beweren heeft wellicht weinig vermogen om zich in een ander in te leven.
Een depressief persoon praat meestal niet zoveel over zijn gevoelens en neerslachtigheid.
Jezelf depressiviteit aanpraten dat kan volgens mij niet want dan is het geen depressie.
Depressie is een ziekte. de mate van ernst wordt bepaald door de symptomen die je functioneren negatief beïnvloeden. Depressiviteit kent vele symptomen. Wanneer je één verschijnsel hebt uit dit scala hoeft het geen ziekte te zijn. Een pessimist is nog geen depresiveling.
Er kunnen verstoringen in het gevoelsleven optreden door vele oorzaken maar daarbij liggen bijna altijd prikkels van de buitenwereld aan ten grondslag.
Depressiviteit vind ik een verzamelnaam voor een aantal aandoeningen die te maken hebben met verschillende gradaties in verstoring van het gevoelsleven die kan gaan van somberheid neerslachtigheid en zwaarmoedigheid tot een totale remming in van gedachten en handelen.
Als je plotseling geconfronteerd wordt met een ongeneselijke ziekte of het verlies van een dierbare b.v. een kind of een partner dan kan als reactie daarop je stemming en gevoelsleven van slag geraken. Als iemand praat over zijn geplaagde gevoelens, wil dat niet zeggen dat hij zijn somberheid zichzelf aanpraat want dat is oorzaak en gevolg omdraaien. Meer waarschijnlijk is dat hij aandacht wil voor zijn probleem waar hij vanaf wil en dat hij dit als mogelijkheid ziet om het van zich af te praten.
Succes met je stelling.
Groeten,
Wil

----------


## daisysaroma

Hallo Jorien, 

Ik wil je alleen meegeven dat depressie ook met hormonen te maken kan hebben.
Ik heb zelf jaren lang een postnatale depressie gehad en heb zelfs moeten stoppen met het nemen van de pil of elke andere vorm van anticonceptie die op basis was van hormonen.
Maar ook nu in mijn praktijk merk ik dat het balanceren van de hormoonspiegel bij mensen al een duidelijke verbetering kan geven! 
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt en het ook zeker meeneemt in je discussie.
Geurige groetjes Daisy

----------


## meneereddie

Ik denk dat ik begrijp wat DokfijnJorien bedoelt.


Er zijn inderdaad mensen die zichzelf van alles kunnen aanpraten en inbeelden. Dat kunnen ze zo sterk, dat het voor iedere omstander echt lijkt.. Dat kan ook met depressiviteit dus.

Deze mensen zijn niet depressief, maar hebben wel de symptomen er van. 
(Of van iets anders dat ze zich aanpraten of inbeelden) 

Is dat op zich ook een ziekte? Jezelf dingen aanpraten, en het nog krijgen ook?

Groeten,

----------


## meneereddie

Ik begrijp overigens niet dat er mensen zijn die boos op Jorien zijn geworden. 
*
Ze stelt een stelling voor.. 

Niets anders.. Niets meer, en niets minder..*

Ze zet geen feit neer, ze stelt geen vraag, en ze beschuldigd niet iets of iemand, maar het is gewoon een stelling...

Stellingen, waar de hele site vol mee staat... 

Boos worden op een stelling, zegt toch wel iets over de persoon die boos wordt..
Probeer eerst een stelling te begrijpen, voordat er oordelen geveld worden.
Dat voorkomt irritatie.

Groeten,

----------


## helmpie

Ik zit al 27 jaar in depressies... op en af.
Ik was altijd een vrolijk opgewekt kind door verschillende gebeurtenissen in mijn leven,
zijn de depressies onstaan en zelfs een ptss.
Ik geloof niet dat je een depressie jezelf kan aan praten, denk wel dat je een depressie kunt verlichten door medicatie en Cognitieve gedrags therapie.
Maar een negatief persoon hoeft niet altijd depressief te zijn natuurlijk, maar een depressief persoon ziet het helaas regelmatig of altijd wel negatief.

----------


## Hella

Ik kan me voorstellen dat sommige mensen zichzelf iets dieper inde put praten, maar dat is heel iets anders dan jezelf een depressie aanpraten.

Je hebt depressie en depressie, en dat is iets wat je overkomt en niet aanpraat!

----------


## motorwybe

Ben het met meneer Eddie eens. Een stelling poneren betekent een discussie losmaken.En daaruit lering te trekken.
Da's goed voor ons allemaal, want we zijn nooit te oud om te leren.
Zelf denk ik dat je jezelf niet een depressie kunt aanpraten. Het is een gevolg van invloeden van buitenaf.
En het hangt er in belangrijke mate van af hoe je mentaal in elkaar zit om daarover heen te komen.
Medicijnen kunnen daarbij een steuntje in de rug zijn, maar uiteindelijk moet je jezelf "tegenkomen", a.h.w. zien waar je zit.
Dan pas kun je werken aan het fabriceren van een ladder om uit die rot put te komen.
En uit ervaring kan ik zeggen : het loont !
Het is gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, maar denk nooit dat er geen uitweg is.

----------


## sietske763

> Ik denk dat ik begrijp wat DokfijnJorien bedoelt.
> 
> 
> Er zijn inderdaad mensen die zichzelf van alles kunnen aanpraten en inbeelden. Dat kunnen ze zo sterk, dat het voor iedere omstander echt lijkt.. Dat kan ook met depressiviteit dus.
> 
> Deze mensen zijn niet depressief, maar hebben wel de symptomen er van. 
> (Of van iets anders dat ze zich aanpraten of inbeelden) 
> 
> Is dat op zich ook een ziekte? Jezelf dingen aanpraten, en het nog krijgen ook?
> ...


jezelf dingen aanpraten is een hypochonder, en dat is een soort ziekte

----------


## sietske763

> Ik begrijp overigens niet dat er mensen zijn die boos op Jorien zijn geworden. 
> *
> Ze stelt een stelling voor.. 
> 
> Niets anders.. Niets meer, en niets minder..*
> 
> Ze zet geen feit neer, ze stelt geen vraag, en ze beschuldigd niet iets of iemand, maar het is gewoon een stelling...
> 
> Stellingen, waar de hele site vol mee staat... 
> ...


helemaal mee eens!

----------


## eenkhoorntje

Jorien:
Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat men zichzelf geen depressie kan aanpraten,want het is iets
wat vreselijk is!Soms mist men ook een bepaald stofje in de hersenen,wat met tabletten
weer aangemaakt kan worden!
Het kan ook 
van ingrijpende gebeurtenissen komen, zoals verlies van een dierbare enz.
Ik kan me dus echt niet voorstellen,waarom men zich zoiets zou aanpraten.
Het enigste wat ik nog kan begrijpen is,dat men op zo/n manier om aandacht vraagt
Verder wens ik je veel succes!!

Eenkhoorntje.

----------


## bea1957

bea
wat Jolanda schrijft heeft ze wel gelijk eens dat je depressies bent geweest,krijg je het terug.Bij mij is het chronisch geworden.Nu ben ik goed!!!!!maar misschien komt het volgende maand of week terug.Ook wat het Eenkhoorntje schrijft,gebeurtenissen,verlies enz.dan heb je wel aandacht nodig.Met deze feestdagen bv.heb ik gewerkt(ziekenhuis)anders had ik weer een depressie.Het is moeilijk,heb het al langer dan 20jaar en nog ben ik er niet door,hoop op........Verder voor iedereen de beste wensen voor 2012 groetjes

----------


## Nikki076

Niet alle gevallen van depressiviteit zijn hetzelfde
Zoveel factoren spelen hier een rol
Mijn man was 20 jaar toen ik hem leerde kennen, hij was als kind al depressief . Ik dacht dat ik met veel liefde daarin verandering kon brengen.Wij waren gelukkig gehuwd, twee kinderen en mijn man had een goede baan(geen financiele of andere problemen) en toch bleef hij depressief.Het werd erger en erger.Hebben alles geprobeerd (medicijnen, psychiaters,alternatieve terapieen)niets hielp.Heb ook afscheidsbrieven gevonden en deze aan de dokter getoond.Zowel de dokter als de pschyiater zeiden dat ze niets konden doen om dit te voorkomen en als hij zeker was dat hij een middel vond dat 100 % zou lukken hij het ook zou doen.Op 38 jarige leeftijd heeft hij zelfmoord gepleegd door verhanging.Er was voor hem geen andere oplossing.In een psychiatrische instelling belanden en leven als een plant zag hij niet zitten.

Zeggen dat je jezelf depressiviteit aanpraat is volgens mij onzin, als het werkelijk depressiviteit is en geen aanstellerij of vraag om aandacht.

----------


## motorwybe

Beste NIKKi.
Ik heb 2 goede vrienden verloren aan (manisch) depressieviteit.
Heb ook vaak gesprekken hierover gehad met beiden.
M.i. zit de aanleg om depressief te zijn in je geest. (genen ?)
Daar kun je niets aan veranderen, zij het dat medicijnen je zwaarmoedigheid wat kunnen dimmen.
Je kunt jezelf een echte depressie niet aanpraten. Grote onzin.
Het is totaal wat anders dan een stevige overspanning, waar ik in mijn schrijfsel van uit ging.
Die heb ik zelf ervaren en daar is wat aan te doen. Of zelf, of met hulp van anderen. Dat heeft bij mij een dik halfjaar geduurd, tot ik mezelf a.h.w. tegenkwam, doordat ik me realiseerde dat mijn beide zoons recht hadden op een vader zoals die hoort te zijn. 
Blijven treuren en kniezen om hun overleden moeder helpt ze niet verder.
Bij een overspanning moet je zo'n inzicht eerst krijgen, daarna kun je daar wat aan doen. Gelukkig heb ik me uit die put kunnen werken, maar nogmaals dat is *een groot verschil met depressiviteit.*
Dat had ik mij in mijn eerste schrijfsel beter moeten realiseren.
Mischien kan DOLFIJNJORIEN gebruik maken van deze wetenschap bij haar discussie/presentatie.

----------


## Nikki076

Dat het in de genen zit is ook wat ik geloof,.Mijn twee kinderen zijn er ook gevoelig aan. Gelukkig ben ik een opgewekt type en probeer ik hen te helpen.Het is ook niet zo uitgesproken als bij hun vader(hebben ook genen van mij)

Bedankt voor je antwoord en ik ben blij dat jij je uit de put hebt kunnen werken.
Veel sterkte in je toekomst

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Proficiat Jorien,

je hebt een provocerende stelling geponeerd die een ferme discussie veroorzaakt. Dat is goed want dat doet mensen nadenken en reageren.
Ik heb vanuit mijn praktijkervaring een drietal reflecties hierop.
Ten eerste bestaat dé depressie niet. Een (neurotische) depressie ontstaat binnen een levensverhaal en binnen een sociale omgeving. En beide zijn voor iedereen telkens weer anders. 
Ten tweede dient onderscheid gemaakt tussen een depressie als uiting van een psychose (de melancholie), en een neurotische depressie. In het eerste geval kan moeiliijk gesteld dat men dit zichzelf aanpraat. Al is het in zekere zin ook een zichzelf compleet in de vernieling denken... Maar dat is een ander verhaal.
Ten derde kan ik je provocerende stelling wel op een bepaalde manier volgen. In die zin dat men zichzelf een depressie aanpraat. Met dien verstande dan dat het zichzelf aanpraten veroorzaakt wordt vanuit een onbewuste aandrang.

beste groet,

jan

----------


## bea1957

Dat hoor je tegenwoordig veel,gezin hebben geen financiele problemen,vast werk en tog overkomt het van zelfdoden.Het moet tog al lang in je hoofd zitten om zoiets te willen doen.Het is van mens tot mens verschillend,maar vind het heel erg.Depressieve mensen zouden meer moeten samen komen(denk ik)dan kan er gepraat worden over je persoonlijkheid,gedrag,opvoeding,samenleven,voedin g enz.Zou dat geen oplossing kunnen worden?????wens iedereen nog veel sterkte met de groetjes van bea

----------


## Nikki076

Beste Bea,
Zoiets zit inderdaad lang in je hoofd, je hebt het goed overdacht en ziet geen andere uitkomst. Praten kan misschien helpen maar men man en ik hebben er utvoerig over gesproken. Zelfs de dokter zei dat hij niet beter kon praten met hem dan ik omdat wij zo een goed contact hadden en hij mij volledig vertrouwde,ook wat betreft de "zwarte" gedachten die hij had. Maar als het zo diep zit, als sinds je jeugd, dan helpt in de meeste gevallen praten niet meer.Hij zei ook: als ik het doe mag je niet boos op me zijn, ik zal het zo lang mogelijk volhouden.Dat heeft hij ook gedaan, maar kon op het laatste echt het leven niet meer aan Geloof me, het was voor hem geen laffe daad , hij kon gewoon niet meer verder

----------


## Raimun

> heyy dank je wel,, ja ik zoek alleen nog voor en tegen argumenten verder heb ik in mijn presentatie ookuitgebreid hoe kom je er aan. Maar er is ook een factor mensen die depressief zijn doordat ze het zichzelf aanpraten helaas..... Maar ik was benieuwd wat anderen als argumenten hiervan vonden... Ik zal als ik mijn presentatie af heb het hier ok wel plaatsen op MC..


Hej ...
Heb je jouw " stelling " reeds besproken in jouw klas ???
Hoe zijn die reakties ???

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey! Tanx voor alle reacties zal ze nog in mijn verslag zetten! Heb de stelling nog niet op school besproken. Teneerste natuurlijk omdat ik nog vakantie heb! En ik heb mijn presentatie 17 januari ofzo pas.... Dus ik heb nog ff om der aan te werken. Ben nog bezig met me eigen ervaring wat ik der neer moet zetten. Presentatie moet uiteindelijk maar 10-15 minute duren, dus moet niet te veel gaan vertellen haha,, en wil ook dat de hele klas alles weet vind ik niet nodig dus word waarschijnlijk in hele hele grote lijnen! 

Tanx allemaal alvast voor de reacties. Zie dat der een hele discussie uitgekomen is vind ik wel erg leuk! Sommige mensen zijn er duidelijk neit mee eens, maargoed zoals iemand anders ook al schreef het is een stelling om er uiteindelijk een discussie uit te leiden en denk dat dat wel gelukt is, dus ben ook heel erg benieuwd hoe het in de klas uitpikt!!

Liefs,

----------


## Jackz

In alle gedachten hier gespuid zit veel waarheid, het zal ook best een combinatie van allerlei dingen zijn. Wat ik daar nog aan toe wil voegen is dat een voedingsexpert gezegd heeft dat een depressieve toestand ook kan afhangen van het voedsel wat je eet. Is het gezond voedsel en veelzijdig, dan heb je minder kans om depressief te worden. Eet je ongezond en eenzijdig, dan krijgen ook je hersens onvoldoende voeding om je goed te voelen. Overigens heb ik gelezen dat je gevoel in je buik of darmen zit. Dus als je goede voeding krijgt dan voelt het al een stuk beter. Ben je verliefd dan voel je zelfs vlinders in je buik. Je spijsvertering is dan ook veel beter. Dus gezond en gevarieerd is het beste denk ik.
Het beste ermee Dolfi ewn vooral verliefd worden.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey allemaal!

Vandaag heb ik me presentatie gedaan :Big Grin:  Was erg interresant! Volgens me docent had ik het allemaal zeer duidelijk uitgelegd :Big Grin:  De stelling was ook een suc6, had natuurlij kzelf ook al voor en tegen argumenten gegeven. Maar zeer interresant hoe de mede studenten vertelden ook over hun eigen ervaring! Heb een *8,5* gekregen! Dus mijn examen spreken voltooid met een *8,5* =) Nu ga ik nog een vrije opdracht maken over depressiviteit. Aangezien ik toch alle info al heb en het een kwestie van uitprinten is, heb ik er dan natuurlijk weer mooi een bewijs bij!!=)=) Dus weer 2 vliegen in 1 klap! 

@Jackz met verliefdheid komt het ook wel goed hoor! Ben nog steeds helemaal happy met me vriend!=) En idd gevarrieerd eten 

Liefs,

----------


## bea1957

proficiat,hou mij op de hoogte als er iets nieuw binnen komt over depressie,darmen,voeding,medicatie,hoofdpijn enz.Alvast bedankt met dikke knuffels en groetjes van Bea

----------


## Jackz

Hardstikke goed Dolfi. Meer info heb ik gevonden op www.makersdiet.nl, vindt je vast wel de moeite waard. Het ga je goed en vooral verliefd blijven he.
Ook van mij knuffel en groetjes.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Een dikke proficiat met je mooie uitslag!
Op mijn website heb ik verder nog info over depressie behandeling
en de combinatie van medicatie en psychotherapie bij de behandeling van depressie.

----------

